# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Удмуртия - страна вечно зеленых помидор.

## TUDASHA

Добрый вечер, всем, кто дарит людям праздник в 25 районах нашей республики. За 9 лет работы в сфере организации досуга населения я ни разу не была ни на одном семинаре или творческой мастерской по организации банкетов и корпоративных мероприятий, а вы? А проводятся ли они на территории Удмуртии? Если да, то видно, до нашего района эта информация не доходит. Предлагаю всем, кто работает в этой области, общаться и обсуждать  имеющиеся вопросы и волнующие темы на этой странице. Что же,  начинаю. Я  работаю ведущим методистом РДК, а еще веду свадьбы, юбилеи и любые корпоративы. С недавних пор начальник отдела культуры живет мыслью о том, чтобы все доходы от этих мероприятий мы сдавали на спецсчет, либо будет запрет на использование аппаратуры, за которую кстати мы отдаем на пресловутый спецсчет 1500 р. с каждого заказа. А как работаете вы?

----------


## TUDASHA

Всем доброе утро! Кто был вчера на открытии игр в Пурге? Ваши впечатления?

----------


## Наташкин

*TUDASHA*, 



> на использование аппаратуры, за которую кстати мы отдаем на пресловутый спецсчет 1500 р.


это еще по божески, у нас директор просит 2500 р.

----------


## Наташкин

*TUDASHA*, 
Как вы проводите День Государственности УР, поделитесь. Мы уже много раз использовали элементы театрализации с Италмасом, в разных интерпретациях, что можно взять за основу, может еще есть какие легенды. Гусли. но как обыграть саму легенду...Жду помощи, зараннее благодарна.

----------


## Наташкин

Вот один из фрагментов театрализации Легенда Италмас

Диктор. 
Словно гром, отдаленный в столетьях живет
Незапамятный век, незапамятный год.
Сред черемух, что пышно цветут над Валой
Или там где смородина пахнет Важой
Близ Чепцы иль Туймы – неизвестно для нас –
В незапамятный день, в незапамятный час 
Родилась Италмас.
Всем нравилась девушка за свое трудолюбие. Много парней на нее заглядывалось. Но выбрала Италмас  среди всех Камаша.
(театрализованное представление: молодежь водит хороводы поет песни, Камаш берет Италмас за руки, но она вырывается и убегает, парень ловит не может поймать, кукует кукушка)
Италмас.
Кукушка, кукушка, сколько нам жить поживать? (перестала куковать)
Вот, совсем перестала она куковать
Ни хотела видать ничего обещать.
Камаш.
Лжет кукушка, ей верить грешно.
Италмас.
А парням, говорят, тоже верить грешно
Друг мой, так ли оно?
(Камаш обнимает Италмас и целует, она от него отходит со слезами на глазах, стесняется прячет лицо)
Диктор.
Но упрек не в упрек, если ладят сердца
И клянутся друг другу в любви до конца.
Камаш. (всторону) Не обидел ли чем, я подругу свою?
Не серчай дорогая, я зла не таю
Или горькое, что тебе вспомнилось вдруг?
Иль жалеешь, что вышла сегодня на луг?
Я мечтал тебя в дом, как невесту ввести
Если  я ошибался, прости же, прости.
(уходит на задний план)
Диктор.
Он не ведал о том, что богатый вдовец,
Ходит свататься к ней и зовет под венец.
Италмас про свою умолчала печаль-
Просто ей не хотелось его огорчать.


Италмас. 
Ну, иди дорогой, чай волнуется мать
Путь не короток твой, и сгущается мгла.
Лишь тобою одним – я же клятву дала –
Буду жить, как жила.
Ну, прощай.
Камаш.
Дорогая, постой, не спеши!
Посмотри, как цветы  за рекой хороши!
Я нарву тебе их. (убегает)
Диктор. 
Возвращается молодец с ношей цветов
По пригнувшимся жердочкам. Вдруг из кустов
Словно молния, парня настигла стрела,
И предательски в самое сердце вошла.
(Камаш покачнулся и застыл недвижим)
Камаш. (вялым языком)
Дорогая моя. Год искал я тебя,
А встречаю на миг. Чем утешить тебя?
Может, сердце возьмешь? Как любило оно!
Как болит - невтерпеж!
Был я счастлив – и что ж?
(зловещий смех Байтугана, шум ветра, гром)

Италмас. (причитая)
Ой, зачем погубил ты девичьи мечты?
Ой, зачем ярко-желтые рвал мне цветы?
Ты не ведал, не знал, и не ты виноват,
Что лазоревый цвет их, у золота взят,
Он – предвестник утрат.
(дымовая завеса, Италмас и Камаш исчезают)

----------


## Ленюська

Люди из Удмуртии!!! Ура!!! А кто уже план мероприятий на 2012 год написал? Или хотя бы за прошлый выложите. Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## GlazOlga

а по какому поводу план?

----------


## Ленюська

План на 2012 год учитывая, что этот год будет годом патриотики, юбилейным по истории России и Бородинскому сражению. Я работаю в сельском Доме культуры

----------


## Наташкин

Девочки, а что нас с Удмуртии так мало? Где все АУ! АУ! АУ! - УУУУУУУУУУУУУ!

----------


## GlazOlga

> АУ! АУ! АУ! - УУУУУУУУУУУУУ!


Я тут, призыв твой услышала))))) Как у тебя дела?

----------


## Наташкин

> Я тут, призыв твой услышала))))) Как у тебя дела?


Привет Оля, все нормально, усиленно готовимся  к митингу 9 мая, в этом году сама веду и за все отвечаю.  Как ты?

----------


## GlazOlga

> все нормально,


Провела корпоратив, на профсоюзной учебе, вроде все довольны, 60 лет универу было, теперь ректору, девочки в "документах" такие классные листочки ему сделали, использовали в коллаже ))))) теперь у меня до лета перерыв,  я же не профессиональная ведущая, летом на профучебу заказали пивную вечеринку))))  пусть се пройдет хорошо, всем понравится, а у тебя будет полнейшее чувство удовлетворения от выполненной работы))))

----------


## katyakotkot

Здравствуйте. Я тоже с Удмуртии. Зовут меня Катей, работаю в библиотеке. Сама я с Игринского района, а вы с какого(обращаюсь ко всем участникам) или с г. Ижевска?

----------


## TUDASHA

Привет всем!!!! Открыла страничку, ждала кого-нибудь, ждала... Никто не заходит. Перестала проверять. А тут захожу и радуюсь. Ур-ра-а-а!!! Мы вышли из сумрака)))

----------


## ольга коробова

> Мы вышли из сумрака)))


Наташа, и вся наша милая сердцу Удмуртия - ПРИВЕТ!!! 
Сколько нас на форуме из Удмуртии? Отзовитесь!!! Тут, видимо, были только ведущие.  Музыкальные руководители из родникового края, А-УУУУ! :Aga:

----------

